# Brooklyn to London Soaps



## jigert (Jun 20, 2013)

I bought some shaving equipment from Lefty about a month ago and thought I'd put up a short review.
I've been tempted to try out some real shaving since I first looked at Lefty site, sharpandshinyshop.com, and now about a year later I finally took action.
So here's what I ended up getting:
Vie-long DE razor
Vie-long brush
BtL Aveiro soap in a bowl
and Lefty, THE Man, also threw in for me to try out:
BtL Muskoka soap
Alum block
Gillete blue razorblades
(and a cool little Forgecraft steak knife)

Being a complete novice at this I thought I'd focus on the soaps. The razor and brush are great, I just can't compare it to anything 

I actually got a sample of the Aveiro a long time ago when I bought a Harner parer from Lefty. Instantly took a liking to the smell, it's fresh and kind of kicks you in the nose.
And now I finally got a chance to use it. It just gives a cool invigorating shave. Something to wake you up 
And Lefty's new soap, Muskoka, is very mild. Didn't notice it next to the Aveiro. My first impression was kind of "meh". But then I lathered it up and it popped. It's hard to explain but it smells and feels warm and comforting. 
Aveiro and Muskoka really are the best of two worlds 

I've been away for two weeks now without my new shaving kit and I've really been aching to get home to get a shave. Never thought I'd see shaving as a relaxing and fun time.
The only "downside" is it got me looking at straight razors and all the stones and strops that come with it. Down the rabbit hole, once again 
Thanks a lot Lefty!


----------



## Igasho (Jun 20, 2013)

mhm! It is so nice and relaxing preparing for a nice shave isn't it! I can also blame?....thank?....curse? Lefty for showing me into that world.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

show pics of the forgecraft!


----------



## rdmalak (Jun 20, 2013)

I love my BtL soap!! That stuff lasts forever too. I've had it for 3 months and have barely made a dent in it.


----------



## jigert (Jun 22, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> show pics of the forgecraft!


http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Dirty-Carbon)?p=209932&viewfull=1#post209932


----------

